# Instant Fisherman



## Hougen (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute, 
fahre für zwei Wochen nach Cuba und suche mir daher eine geeignete Angelausrüstung die ich mit nehmen könnte. Diese Reise, die ich unternehme ist eine Art Stationenreise, das bedeutet man ist jeden Tag in einem anderen Hotel...dennoch hat man noch nachmittags und abends genügend zeit mal ein bisschen fischen zu gehen.|supergri

Aber wer hat denn schon mit der INSTANT FISHERMAN Erfahrungen gemacht.|rolleyes Sie soll sich ja angeblich dadurch auszeichnen, dass sie sehr gut zu transportieren ist und zudem kann man mit ihr auf so gut wie jeden Fisch gehen...eben ein richtiger Allrounder 

Wäre denn diese wirklich was für Urlaube im Ausland, oder kann man die eher vergessen?|kopfkrat Ich meine, was bringt eine Angel, die ich zwar gut transportieren kann, mit der man jedoch nicht richtig fischen kann.

Für eure Meinung wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*



> oder kann man die eher vergessen?


ABSOLUT! #h


----------



## Piere (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Ich kann mich an einen Test erinnern, bei dem a) die Rute gebrochen ist wie ein Spaghetti und b) das Innenleben des Produkts absolut ungenügend (also Schrott) war.
Für die Reise gibt es wirklich gut brauchbare sehr kurz geteilte Tele- oder auch mehrfach geteilte Steckruten, z.B Shimano EXAGE.


----------



## Hougen (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Oh...

Ich meine, ich erwarte ja keine Qualität wie bei einer zusammengestellten Kombi aus Rute und Rolle. Sie soll ja primär ihre Zwecke als Reiserute erfüllen. Bei ciao.de hab ich einen guten Bericht über sie gelesen, dass sie angeblich gut als Spinnangel aggieren würde. Leider war dieser Bericht 2001 und auch der einzigste bisher. Wenn die Schnurr einigermaßen gut von der Rolle läuft, wäre ich schon halbwegs zufrieden.


----------



## Hougen (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Hi Piere, weißt du ungefähr wie viel eine ausreichende Shimano EXAGE kosten würde?


----------



## AndreL (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Das ist absoluter vollschrott, ohne wenn und aber.#d An dem Teil ist absolut NICHTS brauchbar. Nicht mal zum Köderfische fangen, geschweige denn zum richtigen angeln...............


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Vergiss die IF... Wenn dir eine Transportlänge von 80cm nix ausmacht, empfehle ich dir gerne was gescheites für 30 Eus.


----------



## Hougen (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Hey danke, das wäre super. Bin ja eigentlich nur auf der Suche nach einer Rute, die auch zur Not bei einem größeren Fisch nicht schlapp macht. Die kommen ja leider in der karibik etwas öfters vor. Was würdet ihr mir denn exakt für eine Rute vorschlagen?


----------



## Schwalmbrasse (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

AndreL hat ja so recht! Laßt Euch von dem Werbevideo von der IF nicht blenden! Das Ding ist Schrott und wirklich sein Geld nicht wert. Als ich sie aufklappte und das Innenleben sah, wußte ich nicht, ob ich weinen oder lachen sollte. Eine Minirolle vom Primitivsten wie bei einer Spielzeugangel, die zudem nur mit der rechten Hand bedient werden kann!  Ich hab sie nach dem Auspacken gleich wieder zurück geschickt!


----------



## Piere (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

@Hougen,
ich kann Dir da nicht weiter helfen. Ich habe meine, allerdings 200 g WG, vor Jahren gekauft. Das Teil ist wirklich gut.
Es gab (oder gibt noch) von Treamtackle eine 3 m Tele. Dieses Teil ist ca. 50 cm lang. Diese habe ich oft mit, wenns irgendwohin geht. Gibts im Transportrohr.
Als ich sie gekauft habe, hat sie allerdings ca. 180 DM gekostet.


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen und dir von der IF abraten. Hol dir lieber eine halbwegs gescheite Reiserute raten. Ich hab mir vor einigen Jahren mal von DreamTackle die Traveller Spin50 geholt, die ich immer im Kofferraum hab. Damit bin ich immernoch voll und ganz zufrieden. Ich weiß nicht, wie gross dein Koffer ist, aber schau dir mal die DAM Quick Stick Tele 80 an. Die hat ein TL von 54cm bei einer länge von 2,4m. Die UVP liegt laut Katalog bei €46,50.


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Die einfachste Lösung wäre ja dir dort etwas zu kaufen!
Ist nur die Frage, ob du gleich am Anfang an nem Angelladen vorbeikommst...
Eine Rolle könntest du dir ja aus D. mitnehmen und dann kaufst du dir in Cuba ne günstige Rute und Verschenkst sie am letzten Tag an einen Einheimischen. 

flo


----------



## Hougen (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Danke für die hilfreichen Tipps. Das mit der Rute in Kuba kaufen klappt leider weniger gut, man braucht meist bis zu einer Woche bis man einen Angelladen findet. Diesen Tipp hab ich vor kurzem bekommen.

Und schrauber78: Meinst du wirklich dass die beiden Ruten, die du mir vorgeschlagen hast, auch etwas stärkeren Ruten stand hält?


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Die Quickstick Tele gibt es auch noch als 160g Variante.


----------



## Hougen (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Mmmm...die Qual der Wahl. Meinst du es wäre besser solch eine in die Karibik mit zu nehmen? Ok, einen Blue-Marlin hält auch die nicht...aber wer weiß was da alles so rum schwimmt.


----------



## schrauber78 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

mit der 160g bist du schon sehr gut bedient und die hält auch einiges aus. den rest regelt man über die bremse.
ich weiß ja nicht, wie gross bzw. lang dein koffer ist, oder ob du ein extra transportrohr nehmen willst. wenn du ein T-rohr nutzen solltest, dann würd ich zu ner 15 lbs greifen, um auf nummer sicher zu gehen. der nachteil wär dann aber, dass du damit nicht wirklich vom strand aus fischen kannst.


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

#6#6#6 Erst wird nach der IF zum Spinnfischen gefragt, und jetzt seid ihr schon bei 3m Teleruten mit 180gr WG und 15lbs Ruten angekommen #6

Evtl. sollte der Threadersteller mal ganz genau sagen, was er damit vor hat.

Als absoluten Allrounder für die Reise werfe ich jetzt mal die EXAGE AX STC SPINNING 240/270MH in die Runde.
50cm Transportlänge, in 240 und 270 fischbar und wird auch bei einem größeren Fisch nicht schlapp machen


----------



## Piere (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Genau die in 240 cm habe ich. Das ist aber schon was fürs 
salzige und sicher keine alround Reiserute.


----------



## Hougen (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Hi Leute, eben ist ja die Frage gefallen, für welchen genauen Zweck die Rute eigentlich eingesetzt werden soll. Und zwar bin ich in drei Wochen für zwei Wochen auf Cuba. Einer Insel, deren Fischbestände noch sehr gut erhalten sind...mitunter auch durch das Embako mit den USA. Dort will ich mein Glück mal vom Steg, Steinschüttungen, etc. aus auf die Südseefische wie zum Beispiel auch Barakuda (eventuell) machen. Insgesamt sollte es eine Rute sein, mit der man gut Spinnfischen kann, vor allem aber auch leichtere Gummiköder führen kann.
Und weiß denn eventuell jemand wie viel die  EXAGE AX STC SPINNING 240/270MH ca. kostet? Habe übrigens noch eine Rute da, die 1,80m lang ist, es ist eine DAM Yukon Composite Tele Spin mti einem Wurfgewicht von 30-60g. Ist eigentlich von der Länge her gut zum Reisen, aber kann ich die wirklich mit in die Karibik mit nehmen?


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Also wenn ich "EXAGE AX STC SPINNING 240/270MH" bei google eingebe bekomme ich gleich beim ersten hit einen preis genannt...  *klick*

Du meinst auch Embargo, oder? 

flo


----------



## Hougen (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Upps, stimmt ;-) Das heißt wirklich Embargo. 
Aber sag mal, was hältst du von der DAM Yukon Composite Tele Spin mit einem Wurfgewicht von 30-60g? Würde die gehn?


----------



## Hougen (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Hi Leute, habe mir heute endlich nach langen Überlegungen eine neue Rute zugelegt. Habe sie im Sonderangebot bekommen. Sie ist von DAM und heißt Green Cross Power 100 mit einem Wurfgewicht von 50-100g. Die Rute an sich ist zum größten Teil aus Carbon, nur die Rutenspitze ist aus Fibernglas. Die Gesamtlänge beträgt 3 Meter. Die Transportlänge liegt bie etwa 65-70 cm. Ist zwar schon etwas lang, aber sie passt noch gut in den Koffer. Und trotz der Länge, kann man mit ihr noch sehr gut Spinnfischen. Diese Rute wird natürlich mit auf die Reise gehen. Habe mir außerdem noch ein paar Gummifische mitgenommen, die nach dem Prinzip des 3D-Designs aufgebaut sind. Sie sind 10 und 12 cm lang. Bin mal gespannt ob auf die eventuell der ein oder andere Südseefisch schießen wird.


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Ich halte von Teleruten allgemein nicht viel, aber du hast wohl keine andere Möglichkeit und für den Urlaub wird's schon gehen.


----------



## Hougen (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Eigentlich teile ich diese Auffassung in Bezug auf die Rutenaktion auch. Der größte Teil meiner Angelruten sind auch Steckruten, die auf Grund ihrer wenigen Unterbrechungen tatsächlich eine wesentlich bessere Aktion haben. #6 Allerdings finde ich, dass eine gute Telerute, die vor allem qualitativ hochwertig ist, immer ein guter Begleiter ist. Nicht nur auf Reisen sondern auch beim Angeltrip in den heimischen Gewässern. Wichtig wie gesagt, ist nur, dass sie nicht eine "25" € Rute ist. Die taugen in der Regel nichts. Das andere denke ich wird immer die Frage des Transports sein...Der Aufwand, Steckruten zu transportieren ist nur auf kurzen Strecken in der Regel gerechtfertigt. Es sei denn man hat ein ganzes Auto für sich allein...|supergri


----------



## Major85 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Ich kann nur sagen,ich habe jenes edle Gerät mal für 20 Euro bei ebay erworben und man kann das jetzt vielleicht nicht mit ner vernünftigen Rutenkombi vergleichen,is klar,aber so völlig schlecht finde ich die IF gar nicht mal,passt auf jeden Fall in jedes Handschuhfach und ist in 30 sek startklar,habe damit schon mehrere Forellen gefangen und würfe von ca. 25 m hinbekommen mit nem normalen Forellenblinker...Bin (noch) kein Kenner aaaber wollte nur mal sagen das ich das Ding kultig finde,auch wenn es sich beim einholen anhört wie ne Katastrophe


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. August 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Mal im ernst#h
Ihr glaubt doch wirklich nicht im geringsten,das die IF zu irgend etwas taugt.
Ich hatte mal eine gewonnen beim Preisauschreiben.#t
Wieviel Schnur ist auf der Rolle ??? so 30. Meter mehr nicht.
Beim Zoll im Flughafen könnte man damit Probleme bekommen. Sieht aufen Röntgenbild zusammen geklappt Pistolen ähnlich aus !!
Wir verschenkten die Rute in Tunesien an einen kleinen Jungen der mit einem Stock im Hafen geangelt hat.:m

Naja zur Not kann man damit auch Kamele antreiben.|wavey:


----------



## Damyl (7. August 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Ich durfte das Vehikel mal bei meinem Nachbar bewundern :c
Ich habe in meinem Angelleben schon viel gesehen.............aber das Ding war der Abschuss :q. Allenfalls zum totlachen zu gebrauchen :vik:


Jede Kombi für weniger Geld von Lidl, Aldi&Co, und jedem Verkäufer der mir im Moment einfällt, ist dagegen HIGH-TECK


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Ihr habt wenigstens (zum Teil) schon mal so ein Teil gesehen oder selbst gehabt. Seit damals wochenlang die Werbung im Fernsehen lief, habe ich immer geguckt, ob ich mal einen mit so nem Teil am Wasser sehe - gesehen habe ich nicht einen.

Dabei muss das Zeug ja eigentlich verkauft worden sein, wenn die es  sich leisten konnten, so lange Fernsehwerbung dafür zu machen....


----------



## Damyl (7. August 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr habt wenigstens (zum Teil) schon mal so ein Teil gesehen oder slebst gehabt. Seit damals wochenlang die Werbung im Fernsehen lief, habe ich immer geguckt, ob ich mal einen mit so nem Teil am Wasser sehe - gesehen habe ich nicht einen.
> 
> Dabei muss das Zeug ja eigentlich verkauft worden sein, wenn die es  sich leisten konnten, so lange Fernsehwerbung dafür zu machen....




Stimmt .........|kopfkrat.......am Wasser hab ich auch noch keinen damit gesehen.
Vielleicht müsste man mal öfters Nachts die Zuchtteiche kontrollieren............
Für sowas scheint sie ja wie gemacht zu sein :q:q

Mein Nachbar hat auf jeden Fall keinen ANGELSCHEIN


----------



## Ollek (7. August 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr habt wenigstens (zum Teil) schon mal so ein Teil gesehen oder selbst gehabt. Seit damals wochenlang die Werbung im Fernsehen lief, habe ich immer geguckt, ob ich mal einen mit so nem Teil am Wasser sehe - gesehen habe ich nicht einen.
> 
> Dabei muss das Zeug ja eigentlich verkauft worden sein, wenn die es  sich leisten konnten, so lange Fernsehwerbung dafür zu machen....



|supergri Dann mal noch schnell zugreifen, denn die gehen weg wie warme Spätzle...

Instand Fishermen


----------



## goeddoek (7. August 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Danke für den Link, Ollek #6:m


So konnte ich endlich wieder den Clip sehen - sogar Haien kann man mit dem IF nachstellen :vik:

Obwohl ich das Video mit dem Trucker, der durch die endlosen Weiten der US and A fährt und dann mit dem IF fischt, noch'n Ticken besser fand :q :q :q


----------



## Franky (7. August 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Das gesamte Video ist ein reines Kunstwerk! :q Herrlich... :m


----------



## Ollek (7. August 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

 Am besten fand ich den Werbefilm damals wo 2 Leute mit nem Hubschrauber in der Wildnis für eine Woche ausgesetzt wurden nur mit der Instand Fisherman "bewaffnet" und sich dann Überlebensfische fangen mussten.

"Das es uns gutgeht haben wir nur der Instand Fisherman zu verdanken"


----------



## Gralf (7. August 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*



Franky schrieb:


> Das gesamte Video ist ein reines Kunstwerk! :q Herrlich... :m


 
Auch die Videos anderer Angelgeräte sind nicht schlecht. 

Hier sieht man ein anderes reisegeeignetes Produkt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S95NJy99kLw&feature=related


----------



## Ollek (7. August 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*



Gralf schrieb:


> Auch die Videos anderer Angelgeräte sind nicht schlecht.
> 
> Hier sieht man ein anderes reisegeeignetes Produkt:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S95NJy99kLw&feature=related








*Geil!!!! 

*Ich seh mich schon aufm Kutter damit


----------



## dtnorway (7. August 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

Auf so einen Spielkram stehen die Ami's.|rolleyes |uhoh:
Aber davon lebt ja die Industrie!:q


----------



## Malte (7. August 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*

*Das Set beinhaltet *​ 

*die Instant Fisherman Angelrute mit Rolle,  *
*eine umfangreiche Gebrauchsanweisung mit 17 geheimen Angeltips!   |bigeyes :q
*
*ein Multifunktionswerkzeug*


----------



## goeddoek (7. August 2008)

*AW: Instant Fisherman*



Malte schrieb:


> *Das Set beinhaltet *​
> 
> *die Instant Fisherman Angelrute mit Rolle,  *
> *eine umfangreiche Gebrauchsanweisung mit 17 geheimen Angeltips!   |bigeyes :q
> ...



17 geheime Angeltipps #d

Jepp - ein Kumpel von mir hatten den IF seinerzeit auch. Die Tipps sind absolut top ! |supergri

Z.B. Vor dem Wetterwechseln angeln, nicht fest auf den Boden stampfen |supergri|supergri


----------

